# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Характер у этих книг сильно ассоциируется друг с другом

## Таня Г

Характер у этих книг сильно ассоциируется друг с другом, описанный уклад жизни людей похож обрядами и жертвоприношениями. Предложил Богу, потом ешь во славу Его. Ветхий Завет весь богат сражениями, зато в Бхагавад Гите вся история происходит на примере одно сражения. Фарисеи скрыли ключ понимания истины от простых людей и сами не поняли его, истина скрывалась от них. Ведь все обряды и многие законы  символизировали пришествие Христа и Его значение. Они думали, что эти вещи важны сами по себе, только как умилостивление Бога. Может быть Бхагавад Гита тоже является основой, как и Ветхий Завет. Поэтому появилась Бхагавад Гита с пояснениями. А люди, может быть, готовы к чему-то иному. 

Исидор Пелусиот.
Почему бегство неумышленного убийцы продолжается до тех пор, пока жив первосвященник?
Совершившему невольное убийство закон назначил сроком бегства жизнь первосвященника, думаю, для того, чтобы представить в этом ясное указание на следующее. Если невольная смерть первосвященника возвращает отечеству невольных убийц и дарует им право оставить убежище, то вольная смерть Великого Архиерея, в ничто обращенная воскресением, уничтожит невольные прегрешения и всех верующих в Него возвратит в вышний Иерусалим. 
Макарий Великий:
52. Бог повелел Моисею сделать медного змия, вознести и пригвоздить его наверху дерева; и все, уязвленные змиями, взирая на медного змия, получали исцеление. Мертвый змий побеждал змиев живых, потому что был образом Господня тела. Ибо Господь тело Свое, принятое им от Марии, вознес на крест, простер на древе и пригвоздил к нему; и мертвое тело победило и умертвило змия, живущего и пресмыкающегося в сердце. Великое здесь чудо.
\57\. В Законе предписано было жрецу взять двух голубей: одного заклать, а живого окропить его кровью и пустить летать на свободе. Сие действие было образом и сенью истины. Ибо Христос заклан, и кровь Его, окропившая нас, сделала окрыленными, потому что дала нам крыла Святого Духа невозбранно воспарять в воздухе Божества
Иоанн Златоуст:
Так как от начала, возлюбленный, имела быть оказанной людям некая великая благодать, то Бог, желая сделать это не в качестве дара, а предоставить, как долг, устроил прежде всего так, что человек отдал своего сына по повелению Божию, чтобы не показалось великим делом, когда Он предаст Своего Сына, если и человек сделал это для Него, чтобы не считалось, что это делается только по дару, но и по долгу. Ведь и мы, если кого любим, желаем так их одарить, чтобы казалось, что прежде мы получили от них какую-нибудь малость и затем уже все им дали, и мы более похваляемся по поводу полученного, чем по поводу данного, не говорим: "вот это мы ему дали", но: "вот это мы от него получили". "Почему, – сказано, – мы и получили его в предзнаменование" (Темже того и в притчи прият) (Евр. 11: 19), т. е. как бы в загадке, каковой притчей был овен Исаака, или как бы в подобии. Так как совершена была жертва и Исаак умерщвлен был в произволении, то поэтому и отдается он в дар патриарху. 
Исаак Сирин:  
Господь сказал Адаму: "в поте лица твоего будешь есть хлеб (до каких пор?), доколе не возвратишься в землю, из которой ты взят" (Быт. 3, 19), которая произрастит тебе "терния и волчцы" (Быт. 3, 18). Это-тайны деятельности, принадлежащей времени, пока человек живет на земле. Но с той ночи, в которую Господь пролил пот Свой, Он изменил пот, изведший терния и волчцы на пот, изливаемый в молитве и в возделании правды... Если перестанем проливать пот на земле, то по необходимости будем жать терние. Самое оставление молитвы делает землю сердца вещественной (грубой), и она производит терние по естеству своему. Точно: страсти-это терние, прорастающее от семени, находящегося в нас.
Пётр Дамаскин. 
Свойство мужества состоит не в том, чтобы побеждать и одолевать ближнего, — это есть дерзость, стоящая свыше мужества, — и не в том, чтобы, по страху искушений, уклоняться от деланий о Боге и добродетелей, — это, напротив, боязнь, находящаяся ниже его,—но в том, чтобы пребывать во всяком деле благом и побеждать страсти душевные и телесные, "потому что наша брань не против крови и плоти", то есть к людям, как в древности было с иудеями, когда побеждавший иноплеменников совершал дело Божие, "но против начальств и  властей, против мироправителей тьмы века сего, против духов злобы поднебесных" (Еф. 6, 12), то есть к невидимым демонам. И побеждающий мысленно побеждает или бывает побеждаем страстями. Та война была прообразованием нашей брани. 

Об Иисусе намекали не только дела иудеев, но и многие из пророков, например Даниил.

 священник Олег Стеняев:
<<И вот Даниил говорит: Тебе, царь, было такое видение: вот, какой-то большой истукан; огромный был этот истукан, в чрезвычайном блеске стоял он пред тобою, и страшен был вид его. У этого истукана голова была из чистого золота, грудь его и руки его – из серебра, чрево его и бедра его медные, голени его железные, ноги его частью железные, частью глиняные. Ты видел его, доколе камень не оторвался от горы без содействия рук, ударил в истукана, в железные и глиняные ноги его, и разбил их. Тогда все вместе раздробилось: железо, глина, медь, серебро и золото сделались как прах на летних гумнах, и ветер унес их, и следа не осталось от них; а камень, разбивший истукана, сделался великою горою и наполнил всю землю (Дан. 2, 31–35). И затем Пророк начинает истолковывать значение этого сна. Он объясняет Навуходоносору, что золотая голова – это Вавилонское царство, одно из могущественнейших на земле. Далее, продолжая свое толкование, Даниил объясняет царю, что серебряные грудь и руки – это Мидо-Персидское царство, которое придет на смену Вавилонскому. Потом, говоря о медном чреве и бедрах, Пророк предвозвещает о силе и славе царства Греческого, которое создаст своими усилиями Александр Македонский. Железные голени – это крепкая, как железо, Римская империя. А когда мы слышим, что железо смешано с глиной, то должны понимать под этим период ее распада. Но самым главным из того, что было открыто Даниилу, является значение камня, который, как сказано, оторвался от горы без содействия рук и, ударив в истукана, разрушил его. Сей камень символизирует Господа нашего Иисуса Христа.

Великие империи Вавилона, Мидии и Персии, Греции и Рима давно уже лежат в прахе. А Царство, которое создано Иисусом Христом, торжествует и днесь. В своих истолкованиях Даниил подчеркивает, что это Царство – вечное, говоря: И во дни тех царств Бог небесный воздвигнет царство, которое вовеки не разрушится (Дан. 2, 44). Вспомните слова Иисуса Христа: Создам Церковь Мою, и врата ада не одолеют ее (Мф. 16, 18). Невозможно разрушить, невозможно одолеть Церковь Божию. Даниил далее говорит: И царство это не будет передано другому народу; оно сокрушит и разрушит все царства, а само будет стоять вечно (Дан. 2, 44). Церковь разрушает все человеческие границы, она выше истории человеческих империй, человеческих царств. Кто может сказать, какие были политические течения в древнем Риме в первой половине I века по Рождестве Христовом? Это мало кто помнит, за исключением специалистов-историков. А о том, что был некогда диалог между Понтием Пилатом и Господом нашим Иисусом Христом, знает вся вселенная, потому что вечное значение имеет то, что последовало за ним.>>

И не только пророки но и в Завете с Авраамом Бог говорит о том, что произойдет. То что иудеи не уверовали было большое несчастье. Ведь они так же могли как апостолы распространять веру, только уже не с помощью войны, а с помощью слова, чем являлся Иисус, Словом.

"И сказал Господь Аврааму: пойди из земли твоей, от родства твоего и из дома отца твоего и иди в землю, которую Я укажу тебе. И Я произведу от тебя великий народ, и благословлю тебя, и возвеличу имя твое; и будешь ты в благословение. Я благословлю благословляющих тебя, и злословящих тебя прокляну: и благословятся в тебе все племена земные"
"От Авраама точно произойдет народ великий и сильный, и благословятся в нем все народы земли"
(Быт. ХVIII, 18)
"Я благословляя благословлю тебя, и умножая умножу семя твое, как звезды небесные и как песок на берегу моря; и овладеет семя твое городами врагов своих; и благословятся в семени твоем все народы земли за то, что ты послушался гласа Моего"
(Быт. ХХII, 17-18)
"Господь явился Исааку и сказал: "Умножу потомство твое, как звезды небесные; и дам потомству твоему все земли сии; благословятся в семени твоем все народы земные"
(Быт. ХХVI, 4)

Теперь слова из Нового Завета:

Иисуса Христа с толкованием Его слов Ф. Болгарским

мф 23 глава.
"Связывают бремена тяжелые и неудобоносимые и возлагают на плеча людям, а сами не хотят и перстом двинуть их. Все же дела свои делают с тем, чтобы видели их люди: расширяют хранилища свои и увеличивают воскрилия одежд своих."
 (Фарисеи возлагали бремена тяжелые в том, что принуждали людей выполнять мелочные и трудно выполнимые предписания закона, и еще тяжесть законных постановлений увеличивали какими-то своими преданиями, каких не было в законе. Сами же они "не двигали и перстом своим", то есть ничего сами не делали, даже и не приближались к этим тяжким бременам).

"Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что затворяете Царство Небесное человекам: ибо сами не входите и хотящих войти не допускаете".

"Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что обходите море и сушу, дабы обратить хотя одного; и когда это случится, делаете его сыном геенны, вдвое худшим вас".

Луки 11 глава.
"Кто не со Мною, тот против Меня; и кто не собирает со Мною, тот расточает. Когда нечистый дух выйдет из человека, то ходит по безводным местам, ища покоя, и, не находя, говорит: возвращусь в дом мой, откуда вышел; и, придя, находит его выметенным и убранным; тогда идет и берет с собою семь других духов, злейших себя, и, войдя, живут там, - и бывает для человека того последнее хуже первого". 
("Места безводные" суть души тех, кои не имеют никакой мягкости, (души) черствые и озабоченные собой. Поскольку же лукавый не имеет никакого места к обитанию в таких душах, то он возвращается к иудеям, и последнее для них становится хуже первого. Так, ныне у них нет уже ни пророков, ибо они убили Слово, ни помазания, ибо они распяли Христа (помазанника). Прежде, хотя они и служили украдкой идолам, у них видимы были пророки и помазание; а ныне они всего лишились, потому что согрешили против Сына Божия). 

И Апостолов
"Нет уже Иудея, ни эллина ни язычника; нет раба, ни свободного; нет мужеского пола, ни женского: ибо все вы одно во Христе Иисусе." (Гал.3:28).
"Как в Адаме все умирают, так во Христе все оживут"(1 Кор.15:22)
"Первый человек Адам стал душею живущею; а последний Адам есть дух животворящий"(1 Кор.15:45)


Есть сходства Бхагавад Гиты и с учением Нового Завета, но жестокий характер того времени и повелительный тон в общении с человеком не сильно похож на то с чем пришел Иисус Христос, а больше на Ветхий Завет похож.

----------

